# Is anyone else bored?



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Like I’m really bored these days even when I’m outside.. lol

Also am I the only one or this app is fun it cures my boredom lol and Instagram


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, I'm rarely bored. Because of where I live there is always something different going on.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nope, I'm rarely bored. Because of where I live there is always something different going on.


True at my place but i do get bored sometimes


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nope, I'm rarely bored. Because of where I live there is always something different going on.


What going on


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> True at my place but i do get bored sometimes


Same


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Never gets bored here, always something happening.
If I even get the slightest bit bored I always come through with something!😏


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Never gets bored here, always something happening.
> If I even get the slightest bit bored I always come through with something!


Lol yeah I just watch my phone play games play with my
Chooks see my neighbors chickens sometimes and yeah


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

lovely_chooks said:


> Like I’m really bored these days even when I’m outside.. lol
> 
> Also am I the only one or this app is fun it cures my boredom lol and Instagram


You need to come to my house for a month's vacation. I have plenty of chicken related work for you to do. I guarantee you wont be bored here!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, careful. LC would love to come to your place. Most of us would. We can sit on the porch with your wife, some sweet tea. and watch to see what other busy work you can find for yourself.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> You need to come to my house for a month's vacation. I have plenty of chicken related work for you to do. I guarantee you wont be bored here!


Ooh fun


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> dawg, careful. LC would love to come to your place. Most of us would. We can sit on the porch with your wife, some sweet tea. and watch to see what other busy work you can find for yourself.


Lol I love visiting
Other people’s chickens and what’s LC


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LC is you. Look at your username.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LC is you. Look at your username.


Oh yeah I just realized I didn’t know who you were calling LC


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Lol yeah I just watch my phone play games play with my
> Chooks see my neighbors chickens sometimes and yeah


Wow.


----------

